# How did you mark the SUMMER SOLSTICE?



## Eledhwen (Jun 22, 2005)

The Summer Solstice is big news here in Wiltshire. The number of visitors to the county swells considerably, and the rhythmic tone of Djembes echoes through the trees along the Ridgeway (why?). Here's a local news article:


> THOUSANDS of people gathered at sites in Wiltshire to watch the sun rise on the summer solstice.
> 
> More than 21,000 people turned up at Stonehenge and several hundred gathered at Avebury, and they cheered as they watched the dawn in clear skies.
> 
> ...



So, does this season affect anyone else? Do you celebrate it? If so, how?


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 22, 2005)

Slept through it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 22, 2005)

I watered my plants, as the weather is turning hot. 

Barley


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought about getting drunk, then realised I didn't have any money. Sounds like every other day.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 22, 2005)

Celebrated my parent's 25th anniversary, ran around doing errands, painted cardboard boxes, watched the sun set directly west, it's all good


----------



## Thorondor (Jun 23, 2005)

I went apartment shopping(Whooo!!! I'm moving) in the heat(BOOOO!!!!) finally signed on a place after spending most of the day in traffic...then I drank beer and passed out on my buddy's living room floor. All in all it seemed like a very productive day.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 24, 2005)

No new-agers on this forum then? No-one at Glastonbury, Avebury, Stonehenge or Woodhenge? Here are some photos for those who weren't there.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 24, 2005)

And here are some pictures of Glastonbury... 


http://static.sky.com/images/pictures/1308694.jpg
http://static.sky.com/images/pictures/1308638.jpg
http://static.sky.com/images/pictures/1308633.jpg
http://static.sky.com/images/pictures/1308618.jpg
http://static.sky.com/images/pictures/1308531.jpg


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jun 24, 2005)

I celebrated hobbit-style and ate as much watermelon I could stick down my gut!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> And here are some pictures of Glastonbury...


Good old British weather; right over the tops of your wellies! Seriously, though; two inches of rain in one day is no joke - especially when you're camping. Those who stayed (that's most of them: another British trait) got to listen to Sir Bob, though, on what Live8's all about.


----------

